# Replacing wheels onLGB Discoonects



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I have several LGB disconnects with plastic wheels. I would like to replace the plastic wheels with metal wheels. I cannot figure out how to remove and replace the wheels. Has anybody done this or have any suggestions?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Are you asking about log disconnects?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

to take the wheels out, just push the aixle to one side and bend the frame on the other side a little bit outside. 
for putting back the same procedure.
it is a "squeeze-fit".

if you are afraid, to break something, unscrew the platform from the frame.
then the frame is more flexible.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the journals snap in place. I'm pretty sure you can't remove the axels just by bending the frames on these.


----------



## thomk (Dec 10, 2012)

Turn the truck over and take two little screws out,if i remember right!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

well, s-4, then tell us, how you do it.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a set of these. It appears that the journal boxes are a press or snap fit into the side frames. You can see a relief in the bottom of the frame to allow the axel to pass through.

I would try (carefully) to remove a journal box.

Let me know if you'd like a picture, or me to try on my set.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry. Sold mine a couple weeks ago...maybe Hunteman bought em?


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I haven't bought any of the disconnects lately. I just dug the box out of storage and thought it would be nice to have a long string of the disconnects. Decided to see if metal wheels could be added before making any decisions about adding to my set of three. If the plastic wheels can easily be replaced, I would definitely be interested in another set.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

well, let's establish about what we are talking.

if it are these frames, you guys are talking about, i'm snapfitting them for about 44 years.
(maybe it worked, because i didn't know, that it is not possible)


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Those are quite different than my set.

I have this set, it came as two pair of cars, some hardware, and two large logs. It is part 45775.

Logging cars-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr

In any case, if it is this set, it did indeed prove to be the case that the journal box is a snap fit. Place the base of your thumbs on the inside of a wheel, and with your fingers on the frame on either side of the journal box, squeeze. Box pops right off, and the axel may be extracted through the gap visible in the lower frame rail. Very easy.

Logging cars-2 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the same set as the BigRedOne.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

Kormsen: Those are not the frames on my LGB disconnects. I did try the advice to pop out the journals. The advice was correct. I had to slightly pry up the lower part of the frame but the journals popped out. No damage to the frame or the journal. Now to find the appropriate metal wheels and some way to add knuckle couplers at the height to match the rest of my 20.3 rolling stock.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hunteman,
I found that the larger diameter Bachmann wheels worked nicely for these. They were also the cheapest...but no modifications needed aside from maybe some weathering.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,

Choosing the right wheel diameter will be critical to getting a knuckle coupler to sit at the right height. I wonder if a Kadee 789 would fit in the slot after removing the stock L&P coupler?

Doc


----------

